
Tech bus drivers forced to live in cars to make ends meet - dkoch
http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Tech-bus-drivers-forced-to-live-in-cars-to-make-6517928.php
======
a3n
[https://fireworksbayarea.com/newswire/tech-bus-drivers-
force...](https://fireworksbayarea.com/newswire/tech-bus-drivers-forced-to-
live-in-cars-to-make-ends-meet/)

------
stephengillie
Tech worker lives in car and avoids spending money he doesn't want to spend,
and gets praised for creative problem solving.

Tech bus driver lives in car and avoids spending money he doesn't have, and
gets sympathy for his miserable situation.

~~~
doctorshady
That is kind of an unfair standard, but when you think of a bus driver, you
definitely don't think of someone rolling in money.

------
nness
I think HN has an unwritten rule not to post articles behind a paywall.

